# Caulk around toilet code



## Paulie

My plumber told me on our last job that caulk around the toilet to floor was code now. He knows I hate to see that. 

Is he right?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Paulie said:


> My plumber told me on our last job that caulk around the toilet to floor was code now. He knows I hate to see that.
> 
> Is he right?


I think Rex lives in MI, he would know your state code. In Wisconsin it's NOT code but on commercial bathrooms many architects spec caulk for sanitary reasons.

Mike


----------



## Paulie

Yeah, I should have made clear it's residential. 

Thanks


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I think when done correctly caulk around the base looks clean. When it is tile it's nice to see grout caulk. IMO


----------



## Metro M & L

Paulie said:


> My plumber told me on our last job that caulk around the toilet to floor was code now. He knows I hate to see that.
> 
> Is he right?


Was it a new flange or an old uneven flange sunk an inch under the subfloor? If it's the latter I call bs.


----------



## kcremodeling

Metro M & L said:


> Was it a new flange or an old uneven flange sunk an inch under the subfloor? If it's the latter I call bs.


If that was the case it would be the GC's fault, not the plumber's.


----------



## I Mester

in new jersey its code. all plumbing fixtures have to be caulked to the wall or floor for sanitary reasons. that includes tub and shower valves, sinks, toilets.. etc..


----------



## Tech Dawg

ISM37 said:


> in new jersey its code. all plumbing fixtures have to be caulked to the wall or floor for sanitary reasons. that includes tub and shower valves, sinks, toilets.. etc..


Since when has New Jersey become worried about sanitary plumbing methods... :whistling:
They outa worry about cleaning up that turnpike first :laughing:


----------



## Paulie

CrpntrFrk said:


> I think when done correctly caulk around the base looks clean. When it is tile it's nice to see grout caulk. IMO


I agree it looks good...... at first. But the first time you brush a dirty mop up against the caulk it looks bad.


----------



## greg24k

Code or no code, why would you leave un-calked it looks like s^*t without caulking.


----------



## thom

It is required here in Albuquerque. The mechanical inspector checks every commode in the house for it. .

We can use caulk or grout.


----------



## fourcornerhome

around here, inspectors like to see caulk on the front and sides, but not the back. The caulk on three sides help hold the toilet in place, and no caulk in the back helps in early detection of leaks


----------



## sy85

roomdanis said:


> Un-caulked allows for early detection of leaks that could damage the subfloor and keep ebola viruses from this sH!t factory to escape.


I totally agree with you there, however I also agree with the above post that if the floor isn't perfect, it looks horrible without caulk as well. I've only ever seen caulk here in Cali, not up to date on if it's code or not, but I'd assume so. That being said, I've become a big fan of using a clear caulk around toilets as opposed to white since it fades better into the difference of the toilet color and the floor, as well as accepting dirt way better than white. Still trying to figure out what I can do when I fix up my molding installs which are sawdust and dirt magnets after being caulked to hide imperfections


----------



## svronthmve

sy85 said:


> I totally agree with you there, however I also agree with the above post that if the floor isn't perfect, it looks horrible without caulk as well. I've only ever seen caulk here in Cali, not up to date on if it's code or not, but I'd assume so. That being said, I've become a big fan of using a clear caulk around toilets as opposed to white since it fades better into the difference of the toilet color and the floor, as well as accepting dirt way better than white. Still trying to figure out what I can do when I fix up my molding installs which are sawdust and dirt magnets after being caulked to hide imperfections


That's why you hire a pro to do the work on everything. Then there's no need to caulk around a toilet base because the floor is level.

If anyone is using caulk to help stabilize the toilet as was mentioned in a previous post, you've got bigger problems that caulk won't fix!

Caulk has its place, but definitely not around the base of a toilet. (Sorry, my opinion, and I realize its just my opinion, but I think doing that is just misinformed and borders on hack work.)


----------



## I Mester

thats the way we do it here. caulk all around except for the back. leave that open in case of a leak it can be detected.. if left uncaulked it just plain looks like crap.


----------



## greg24k

roomdanis said:


> Un-caulked allows for early detection of leaks that could damage the subfloor and keep ebola viruses from this sH!t factory to escape.


That is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard... Not to mention it is adopted code requirement in some states. 
First of all what if you have kids and they miss the toilet have the pi$$ get under there and stink? Give me a break. 

Caulking helps a more secure connection between the toilet and the floor. 
In addition in most cases the tile higher then the flange, or the tile stops right before the flange, not to mention there is always a gap and the water will always get under the tile, between the pipe and plywood and cause the damage caulked or not caulked... water will never make it to the floor surface this why this theory doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Oconomowoc

greg24k said:


> That is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard... Not to mention it is adopted code requirement in some states.
> First of all what if you have kids and they miss the toilet have the pi$$ get under there and stink? Give me a break.
> 
> Caulking helps a more secure connection between the toilet and the floor.
> In addition in most cases the tile higher then the flange, or the tile stops right before the flange, not to mention there is always a gap and the water will always get under the tile, between the pipe and plywood and cause the damage caulked or not caulked... water will never make it to the floor surface this why this theory doesn't make any sense.


Many states do NOT require it. A caulked toilet in Wisconsin, on a residence, is very rare.

As far as helping to secure a toilet that's complete bulls$$$. A toilet is secured to a flange with bolts, if it can't be secured that way then something is very wrong. 

If somebody pisses on the floor that's not a plumbing issue, it's a prostate issue.

Lastly, tile goes up to a flange. The toilet seals against a flange. The two share no commonality.

Mike


----------



## sy85

I may have been misinterpreted. I didn't mean in my post to use caulk to reinforce it. The toilet and it's nuts should take care of that alone. I'm just saying that even one slightly crooked tile to me, and being an architecture major, even though the floor could be near perfectly flat- if one tile is crooked or the rim of the bottom of the toilet (more often the case) isn't perfect, caulk helps to hide these slight imperfections. Leaving it open in back, for detection of leaks which shouldn't occur in the first place, however, I agree with.


----------



## greg24k

Oconomowoc said:


> Many states do NOT require it. A caulked toilet in Wisconsin, on a residence, is very rare.
> 
> As far as helping to secure a toilet that's complete bulls$$$. A toilet is secured to a flange with bolts, if it can't be secured that way then something is very wrong.
> 
> If somebody pisses on the floor that's not a plumbing issue, it's a prostate issue.
> 
> Lastly, tile goes up to a flange. The toilet seals against a flange. The two share no commonality.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

I know the toilet is secured by bolts, caulking makes a better connection and it gives a nice finished transition with the tiled floor. I know many states don't require, but some do, and most plumbing inspectors around here will request to caulk under it. I don't think or wish for any kid age 3-5 to have any prostate problem, but they do have a tendency to miss here and there, especially in the middle of the night.

With that said, tiles go under the flange, they go over the flange,they stop 2" before the flange... no matter where or how. in most cases the water will go under and not over and it will not spill onto the floor.


----------



## rex

yea you gotta caulk here...i use clear latex on everything

a certain inspector years ago used to make me caulk toilets on wood floors which i hate doing, but its code


----------



## aptpupil

this is an age old debate. caulk all of it except the back few inches, best of both worlds. looks good, but you can still see water seeping out the back if there's a leak.


----------



## Paulie

Thanks Rex, your a Michigander. I guess it's clear caulk for now on. 

I do thank all for the input, I just always thought caulk was used toilet to tile for bad tile jobs, never thought it was code. I will ask my guy (incidentally the best plumber I've ever worked with) to use clear and maybe leaving the back end open like suggested. 

I really didn't know it was a age old debate, in fact I've never really heard about it and just equated it to a F'ed up tile job that's why I never ever wanted toilet caulk on my jobs. Oh well.

Thanks, Paul B.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Paulie said:


> Thanks Rex, your a Michigander. I guess it's clear caulk for now on.
> 
> I do thank all for the input, I just always thought caulk was used toilet to tile for bad tile jobs, never thought it was code. I will ask my guy (incidentally the best plumber I've ever worked with) to use clear and maybe leaving the back end open like suggested.
> 
> I really didn't know it was a age old debate, in fact I've never really heard about it and just equated it to a F'ed up tile job that's why I never ever wanted toilet caulk on my jobs. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks, Paul B.



Aptpupil is correct, a weep hole is a must. If it's code it's code. Lots of things in our code doesn't make sense but it is what it is.

You are correct about bad tile jobs! :thumbsup:

One of the greatest feelings in the world is when you show up and the tile guys knows what he is doing. A perfect tile job is priceless to a plumber for many reasons. 

Mike


----------



## SSC

This is ridiculous!!!!!

If the flooring is done right
And the toilet is set right you should not caulk or silicone it. 

While it might look good when your receiving your final payment in a couple months it will most likely look like s#!t. The same goes for grouting around the toilet

If code requires it i would deffinately leave the back 3 inches uncaulked.
Just because its code doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## SSC

Oconomowoc said:


> If it's code it's code. Lots of things in our code doesn't make sense but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


You beat me to it


----------



## Oconomowoc

SSC said:


> This is ridiculous!!!!!
> 
> If the flooring is done right
> And the toilet is set right you should not caulk or silicone it.
> 
> While it might look good when your receiving your final payment in a couple months it will most likely look like s#!t. The same goes for grouting around the toilet
> 
> If code requires it i would deffinately leave the back 3 inches uncaulked.
> Just because its code doesn't mean it's right.


I can tell you from experience that when people call for a bad wax ring the ones that are NOT caulked have subfloor that is near perfect. The ones that were caulked often times have rotted subfloor.

Usually when a toilet has been caulked it's a sign of a problem. Of course, the reason why they call is because the caulked didn't work. 

Caulk is NOT an adhesive. PL400 is an adhesive. 

BUT......code is code. When I caulk it's a seriously small caulk bead. Nothing worse than changing out a wax ring AND tearing out caulk. It sucks.

Mike


----------



## rex

so nobody here has ever been in the situation where the...person paying the bill isnt willing to adress the floor/flange issues??

the caulk i buy is harvey brand and says right on the tube its adhesive...

here is the toilet from my basement bath...i used white cause thats what i had, looks as good as the day it was applied.


----------



## dsconstructs

Age old debate indeed......and I'll still only caulk them when they absolutely insist even after all my protesting......thankfully I can only recall that happening with one lady even then it was a slab floor. 
I just love :no: peeling a toilet off a floor that once I get the caulking cut out I don't even have to loosen the mounts because they're so rusted out they just disintegrate. Especially when it's obvious it was done a lot more recent than when the seal/mounts were already shot


----------



## Oconomowoc

REX

I'll see your toilet and raise you one toilet.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Gentlemen, toilets are nothing to gamble with. :whistling:

:laughing:


----------



## sy85

Tinstaafl said:


> Gentlemen, toilets are nothing to gamble with. :whistling:
> 
> :laughing:


Toilets.... As well as electrical outlet plate covers: http://www.contractortalk.com/f5/switch-plate-screws-65291/

As with the screws, I had no idea this was such a hot topic


----------



## Tinstaafl

Wait until the winter doldrums set in, and you'll see some _serious_ hot topics. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

For what it's worth, you don't caulk a toilet in this area. I was also taught that you don't do it for leak detection.

About a year ago I had a leaky toilet that I found because it was not caulked. One of my daughters came in and told me there was water on the floor in the bathroom. I went in and saw a small amount of water in front of the toilet. I caught it in time. If it had been caulked, even with a weep hole in the back, the leaky could have been much worse and could have caused real damage.

My personal opinion is that it looks bad, but hey, that's what I am used to. I just don't think that I want to get a call to re-caulk a toilet, or have to rip it out to replace or repair.


----------



## rex

i wouldn't feel right not caulking a toilet...

now silicone on a toilet....nope


----------



## TNTRenovate

rex said:


> i wouldn't feel right not caulking a toilet...
> 
> now silicone on a toilet....nope


Like I said, it's what you are used to.


----------



## Oconomowoc

It sure as hell looks nice rex, frickin awesome caulk job.

Real Plumbers rule! :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc

When working with silicone if you spray your hands with 409 you can wipe it just like water and tub caulk. You die a few years earlier than normal but it works. :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve

Can someone legitimately enlighten me as to the reasoning/logic some bureau-crap is using to make it a code necessity for CAULKING A TOILET? We've got a country in the ****er and someone's making it an offense if you don't put caulk around a toilet base? I simply can't wait to hear a reply...... really!


----------



## Oconomowoc

svronthmve said:


> Can someone legitimately enlighten me as to the reasoning/logic some bureau-crap is using to make it a code necessity for CAULKING A TOILET? We've got a country in the ****er and someone's making it an offense if you don't put caulk around a toilet base? I simply can't wait to hear a reply...... really!


Well:laughing:

I can't speak for other states because Wisconsin has it's own code. But.....Like I indicated earlier, most commercial jobs are caulked (it's in the specs) and has nothing to do with Federal/State bureaucracy. They do this for sanitary reasons. An example would be a bathroom in a gas station.......a plumbers nightmare. People who don't own stuff trash it and urinate all over. Hospitals are even worse so I can see a real need for it.

Residential on the other hand is different. 

In Wisconsin state code we have a few items that should of been pulled out 50 years ago but they keep it in. Not everything always makes sense. Sometimes we just do things because we have been doing it for years and things don't change out of habit.

Other than that I don't know. Maybe REX has some input on why his state mandates it.

Mike


----------



## davitk

I was taught years ago that caulking around a toilet was a sure sign of a handyman covering up a problem. Since then I have caulked every toilet I have installed... :laughing:

Might just be the 5 Hour Energy hang-over talking, but here's a shot of my basement with a clear siliconed base. Does a terrific job keeping errant teenage boy pee where it can be cleaned up!


----------

